# Steam Geschenke



## crysisheld (15. Mai 2020)

3G427-0PP25-YCG4B

VXEXX-YIF83-CXWZP

IDC7V-YAEGZ-YW4FC

HX796-PKF4B-8WZ4B



Q43T3-R7H47-GTTJN

LLL9N-9WQJK-VM9X9


----------



## Zybba (15. Mai 2020)

Nette Aktion!
Nur etwas ungünstig, die so anzubieten.

Was sind das für Spiele?
Welche wurden schon eingelöst?
Dazu kann halt einfach jemand alle nehmen, ohne überhaupt hier angemeldet zu sein.


----------



## crysisheld (16. Mai 2020)

Es war das BorderCollie Game. Aber wenn du noch einen Key magst kann ich dir gerne noch einen geben.


----------



## Zybba (16. Mai 2020)

Danke, bin schon versorgt!


----------

